# Eric Barone @concernedape on how he created Stardew Valley music



## Nimrod7 (Jun 4, 2022)

Well, I am a huge fan of Eric Barone (known as @concernedape), the developer of Stardew Valley.
Eric developed Stardew Valley alone, he created the pixel art, coded the game, written the music. Seriously one man band.

It an obsessive genius, and that's why he developed one of the best hits ever.

On his music, there is an interview from Reason Studios that went out recently, and I wanted to share.
I was blown away from his lean setup, and his simple approach to create music, yet he managed to release 3 hours (and over 100 songs) of music for the game.

Some facts:
- He doesn't use "VST plugins", he said, he doesn't know what they are, and not need them!
- He produced the entire soundtrack just with Reason Stock sounds
- The hardest tracks (seasons) were build in 1 day, probably less for the others!
- Using his QWERTY keyboard and note entry.






I am hugely inspired by Eric, and watching this stream raised a lot of questions for me. No matter on how sophisticated your music is, I bet you can still learn a lot by watching Eric explaining his though process, and his approach to composition!

I hope you enjoy it as I did:


----------

